# did they have flashlights in ww2?



## raggie33 (Feb 1, 2005)

i saw post on vetenam light so i wondered if they had em in ww2 i have some army ww2 era blankets i use every day i want a flash light from ww2 i think it was are best geneartion


----------



## capnal (Feb 1, 2005)

Sure did Raggie.
Check this out!
WWII Flashlights


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 1, 2005)

cool my dad was born in ww2.its funny cause my grandma says babays in ww2 was delevered free so i say ya get what ya pay for lol. i love my dad so i joke i must get me a ww2 light i have a coleman latern from vietnam or maybe ww2 i forget ill be right back n tell ya


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't mind me for asking this, but you ever try doing web searches for answers to questions like this? Flashlights have been around since before the turn of the century. Used in most wars since then.


----------



## voodoogreg (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ABTOMAT said:*
Don't mind me for asking this, but you ever try doing web searches for answers to questions like this? Flashlights have been around since before the turn of the century. Used in most wars since then. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can't think of a better place to do any kind of FL search then here at CPF. plus the knowledge here can be often be of a higher level. VDG


----------



## rikvee (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought the correct answer was: 

"yes, and in the incandescent forum they still use the same ones!"
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 2, 2005)

yep. In fact I have a mint 1911 eveready nickle plated brass 2 C cell flashlight.


----------



## paulr (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a cool story about turn of the century pre-flashlights:

http://www.flashlightboys.com

I believe it was written by a CPF'er!


----------



## KevinL (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Here's a cool story about turn of the century pre-flashlights:

http://www.flashlightboys.com

I believe it was written by a CPF'er! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like this quote...

_Except for Bob's old Aunt Florence who said although it was pretty she really didn't approve of electric lights. She heard they can cause people to go blind_

Yeah, they can, at least temporarily..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Usually, after reloading my lights I test them to see if they light up. Today, I reloaded my Mag85 with NiMHs hot off the charger, pointed it at a white wall 10ft away, and blinded myself with the REFLECTION bouncing off the wall. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

The power of light.....REALLY! I can just imagine how hard it bites at 20ft in quality dark, and at full power, without the losses from the wall.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought they used Maglights in WWII.


----------



## capnal (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
I thought they used Maglights in WWII. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh2.gif

Dude. What are you talking about?
You do realize that America was involved in World War II from 1941 to 1945, right?
And you further realize that Mag Instrument was not incorporated until 1974?


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Here's a cool story about turn of the century pre-flashlights:

http://www.flashlightboys.com

I believe it was written by a CPF'er! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for that, Paul! I hadn't seen it before.

I *think* this one's WWII vintage. Was made by Fulton, and isn't really that bright. I had to PS it to get the details to show better.






Larry


----------



## cobb (Feb 5, 2005)

Interesting. It was my understanding they are called flashlights because the first carbon zinv batteries did not deliver enough power to keep it light it just "flashed" and you had to constantly push the button as the battery built up between taps. 

I am sure they were horrible by our standards. My uncle had a right angle light that was suppose to be old. You were supposed to wear it and it had a head or tail that unscrewed and the switch allowed it to blink, stay on or lock out. It was rather dim compared to any light.


----------



## KevinL (Feb 6, 2005)

cobb, Energizer's page seems to confirm that. 

The irony of that is that today's momentary switch is 'tactical' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif yesteryear's momentary switch was 'we don't have a choice, it has to be that way' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And we complain about 20 minutes runtime, that is the shortest runtime you get!


----------



## rwolff (Feb 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]

Lurker said:
I thought they used Maglights in WWII.


[/ QUOTE ]
Dude. What are you talking about?
You do realize that America was involved in World War II from 1941 to 1945, right?
And you further realize that Mag Instrument was not incorporated until 1974?


[/ QUOTE ]

Actually, Lurker is right, to a certain degree. During WW2, Maglights were standard-issue to all U.S.A.F. B-17 crews. Let's see if you can figure out how this is possible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

[ QUOTE ]

Flashlights have been around since before the turn of the century. 


[/ QUOTE ]
They sure have, ABTOMAT - I've got a 5D Maglight that I bought sometime in the 1990s. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Those of us in the "vintage flatulence" category have to realize that some terms have different meanings to us than they do to the young whippersnappers.


----------

